# Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM 99% off



## KyleSTL (Dec 13, 2012)

Thought this was hilarious at KEH:

http://www.keh.com/camera/Canon-EOS-Fixed-Focal-Length-Lenses/1/sku-CE069991276240?r=FE

Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM marked down from $14,999 to $149. Reminds me of the stuff you'd see in Immortally Glassy Eyes in the back of Autoweek magazine (for all you American car nuts like me).


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 13, 2012)

LOL, nice find. $150 is still a good deal for that lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds like Amazon. The lens is $150 everywhere due to the Canon Rebates, it is a good price.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well it looks like a cheap toy... But I guess at 99% off I should sign up?


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 16, 2012)

..or they just followed Canon's recent trend.. 
overprice it like crazy, establish/justify that cost than people after 6mths will feel privileged to get it at a retail price.. 

..remind me of the classic... _______(whatever nation you prefer  ) discount.. where the man goes to the apple stand, writes twice as much above the price and cross it .. )


----------



## iaind (Dec 19, 2012)

It might be the mug version for a single expresso


----------

